# Normal tests with symptoms... frustrated, lost, depressed



## buckerine11 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi all,
I'm new to this board, and I was just hoping if anyone here can give me some insight into my symptoms and test results. I'm a 23 year old male, and for the last 3-4 years, I've been losing hair all over my body - scalp hair, pubic hair, eyelashes. I've probably lost a good 60% of my scalp/pubic density, and I barely have any eyelashes left. And my eyebrows also seemed to have thinned out a bit. (I used to pluck it, but now I don't have to...)

My other big symptom is depression/anxiety. I'm always anxious about something, even if there's absolutely nothing to be worried about. That feeling is horrible. Even when I'm home just relaxing, I can't truly relax. I feel worried, like there's something wrong. And I've felt horribly depressed for a long time now (part of it is due to my diffuse scalp hair loss, but the anxiety is there regardless).

I've also lost alot of my appetite. Back in the day, before my symptoms started, I used to have a great appetite. I'd feel hungry almost all the time. But, now, I can seriously go an entire day without eating and not feel hungry. My stomach might growl from the hunger, but my brain and body just doesn't feel the urge to eat nor do I want or need to eat. Even when I'm eating, it feels like I'm stuffing the food down instead of eating it and enjoying it. Despite this, I don't think I've lost much weight... maybe 8-10 lbs maximum.

Another problem that I have is decreased libido. I hardly feel horny anymore, and even when I do, it's not as strong a feeling as I had before. 
I've also noticed fatigue (I'm sleepy/tired all the time) even if I get 8 or more hours of sleep. My memory also seems to be alot worse than it was before. I used to never forget names, but nowadays, I find myself not being able to remember the names of ppl I've heard of many times.

I've gotten many blood tests and they've all come back negative (within range). But, I seriously can't understand why I'm still having symptoms...

My most recent numbers are

TSH (ssTSH): 2.06 
Free T4 : 1.00

*Those are the only two numbers that the doctor checked, because my previous test was normal. And since it came back normal again, she threw out the validity of all my symptoms.

If someone can help me make sense of this, I would GREATLY appreciate it!

Thanks all.


----------



## 847 (Oct 24, 2009)

Whatever you do, do not give up. You know your body the best and what is not right about it. And you are definitely not alone in feeling that doctors don't want to look beyond the numbers. How long ago did you have your blood tests? What ranges did they give you for "normal" values?

I had a similar thing happen to me. Eight months ago my primary doctor ordered blood tests (as a check up) and a thyroid ultrasound because my neck looked swollen. I was really hoping they would find something wrong because my hair had been falling out for 2 1/2 years and my nails were cracking and splitting. My tests came back "normal"

A few months later I saw a TV show about Hashimoto's disease (hypothyroidism) and I thought I had the answer to my health issues. I have all the same symtoms as you. I did more research and found that a lot of other things I had were also indicative of hypothyroidism. (Hearing loss, high cholesterol, low blood sugar, cold hands and feet, sinus problems, paleness, slow pulse, low body temperature to name a few, not to mention the fact that I am 31 years old and only 4 feet 8 inches tall) I went back to my doctor, armed with all the research I found, and asked her to take another look. She would not let me finish my sentence and gave me 20 different conditions that could cause each of my symptoms.

I gave up on her and went to my ENT. They ordered more blood tests and found that my antibodies were high, suggesting an autoimmune thyroid disease. They referred me to an endocrinologist whom I met with on Monday. Needless to say I was shocked when he said I have very low TSH (<.01) and high total T3 and T4. He said I am HYPERthroid and said I probably have Graves disease. I kept trying to tell him that ALL my symptoms are that of hypothyroidism and he just kept shoving the test results at me. He did, however, schedule me for a 123 uptake scan which should help show the true nature of my thyroid.

I am not convinced that Graves disease is the answer. I have done more research since then and found that low TSH and high T4 can be linked to early Hashimoto's and some people with hypothyroidism fluctuate between hypo, hyper, and normal.

I am continuing my fight to get the correct diagnosis, whatever that may be. My advice to you is to not give up. Try to get another set of tests including T3 and thyroid antibodies. If your current doctor will not do it then look for one who will.

I'm kind of new at this so I'm not that familiar with all the tests, but I am definitely on your side!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

buckerine11 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new to this board, and I was just hoping if anyone here can give me some insight into my symptoms and test results. I'm a 23 year old male, and for the last 3-4 years, I've been losing hair all over my body - scalp hair, pubic hair, eyelashes. I've probably lost a good 60% of my scalp/pubic density, and I barely have any eyelashes left. And my eyebrows also seemed to have thinned out a bit. (I used to pluck it, but now I don't have to...)
> 
> My other big symptom is depression/anxiety. I'm always anxious about something, even if there's absolutely nothing to be worried about. That feeling is horrible. Even when I'm home just relaxing, I can't truly relax. I feel worried, like there's something wrong. And I've felt horribly depressed for a long time now (part of it is due to my diffuse scalp hair loss, but the anxiety is there regardless).
> ...


It surely sounds like you have the symptoms of thyroid disease and while your two thyroid tests look to be in range (hard to tell w/o the ranges), the only way to solve the mystery is to get antibodies' tests indigenous to the thyroid.

For starters, TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies), TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) and Thryroglobulin Ab would be good.

Welcome to the board.


----------



## buckerine11 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey guys, thanks for the responses, I really appreciate it. I forgot to the put ranges on for my tests.

TSH: 2.06 (.3-5.50)
Free T4: 1.00 (.76-1.70)

I will get my antibodies checked out. Do antibodies show a problem even when the hormone levels themselves don't? I've also read on websites that some people think that they feel symptoms when they're TSH is anything above 2.

Hey donuts, you said your first test came back normal, but later on they found the TSH to be low? Can your TSH really fluctuate that much?


----------



## 847 (Oct 24, 2009)

It can fluctuate that much. My TSH went from 1.09 to .01 in eight months. How long has it been since you got blood tests?

Antibody tests can show if you have an autoimmune disease. If you do, it means your body is attacking your thyroid, resulting in Graves disease (hyperthyroidism) or Hashimoto's disease (hypothyroidism)


----------



## buckerine11 (Oct 24, 2009)

These most recent tests were done just about one month ago. So, my question is if it's possible to have normal blood tests but abnormal antibody tests?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Whatever you do, do not give up. You know your body the best and what is not right about it. And you are definitely not alone in feeling that doctors don't want to look beyond the numbers. How long ago did you have your blood tests? What ranges did they give you for "normal" values?
> 
> I had a similar thing happen to me. Eight months ago my primary doctor ordered blood tests (as a check up) and a thyroid ultrasound because my neck looked swollen. I was really hoping they would find something wrong because my hair had been falling out for 2 1/2 years and my nails were cracking and splitting. My tests came back "normal"
> 
> ...


Not all symptoms are written in stone. Many of them cross-over. I will be looking forward to the results of the uptake scan.

If there is any doubt in your mind, have the doctor run TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin.)

What do the test results mean?
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that this abnormal antibody is responsible for causing the person's hyperthyroidism.

The above means that you should have no TSI. Here is the reference......
http://uimc.discoveryhospital.com/main.php?t=enc&id=1516

And, welcome to the board. I am sorry you have been so sick for so long.


----------



## buckerine11 (Oct 24, 2009)

Andros said:


> Not all symptoms are written in stone. Many of them cross-over. I will be looking forward to the results of the uptake scan.
> 
> If there is any doubt in your mind, have the doctor run TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin.)
> 
> ...


Hey Andros, do you know if insurance covers the antibodies tests if your TSH and FT4 were in the normal range? Thanks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

buckerine11 said:


> Hey Andros, do you know if insurance covers the antibodies tests if your TSH and FT4 were in the normal range? Thanks.


I sure wouldn't. Hubby and I spent entire adulthood w/o health insurance. Best thing to do is call your insurance provider.

Let us know how you fare w/ this one.


----------



## Whats a girl to do (Oct 22, 2009)

Andros, correct me if I'm wrong here but I've been doing quite a bit of research as I have my appointment this afternoon... But isn't his T4 level kinda low? I've read many times that people feel more well, if their T4 is within the top third of the range? Let me know.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Whats a girl to do said:


> Andros, correct me if I'm wrong here but I've been doing quite a bit of research as I have my appointment this afternoon... But isn't his T4 level kinda low? I've read many times that people feel more well, if their T4 is within the top third of the range? Let me know.


Yes; that raises an eyebrow. Mainly because Total 4 is composed of bound and unbound hormone suggesting that you may not have nearly enough unbound hormone to conver to FT3 which is your active hormone which gives you the energy to get through the day, to stay healthy physically and emotionally and to heal from any illness' or wounds.

It would be good to get TSH w/ FREE T4 and FREE T3 for the most accurate information. The Frees are unbound hormone available for cellular uptake.


----------



## buckerine11 (Oct 24, 2009)

Andros said:


> Yes; that raises an eyebrow. Mainly because Total 4 is composed of bound and unbound hormone suggesting that you may not have nearly enough unbound hormone to conver to FT3 which is your active hormone which gives you the energy to get through the day, to stay healthy physically and emotionally and to heal from any illness' or wounds.
> 
> It would be good to get TSH w/ FREE T4 and FREE T3 for the most accurate information. The Frees are unbound hormone available for cellular uptake.


1.00 (.76-1.70) was my free T4. So, do you think I should get a FT3 also? Thanks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

buckerine11 said:


> 1.00 (.76-1.70) was my free T4. So, do you think I should get a FT3 also? Thanks.


Thank you so much for clarifying. I glanced at it too quickly. Yes; it would be very good to get a FREE T3 test as this is your active hormone and yes, we do like to see the FT4 at mid-range or a bit higher. Most of us feel best there and that means you have plenty to convert to FT3. If FT4 is low, that usually means that it is not being replaced in a timely manner as it is being drawed upon.

It is also good to get the Free T3 so you have a baseline for future reference.


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

buckerine11 said:


> Hey guys, thanks for the responses, I really appreciate it. I forgot to the put ranges on for my tests.
> 
> TSH: 2.06 (.3-5.50)
> Free T4: 1.00 (.76-1.70)
> ...


I found that my TSH was fluctuating wildly even quicker than most. I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's 2 years ago and am still fighting with finding a doctor who will treat me since my levels are "Normal". I finally strong-armed an Endo into putting me on Levothyroxine. I've been on it for 2 1/2 weeks. Time will tell if it will help since I swing back and forth from Hypo to Hyper pretty rapidly.

I had TSH tested twice 10 days between tests. The first test put my TSH at 2.43 and 10 days later it was at 6.1. The 6.1 was definitely out of range. Sometimes you have to be pretty diligent to get an out-or-range reading that will make a doctor actually pay attention.

Good luck and don't give up.


----------

